# Best goat for weed control?



## theawesomefowl (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,
I have an overgrown spot where there is a lot of milkweed, brush, misc. weeds, etc....
I am planning on getting some hair sheep ewes, but would like to get a few goaties first to eat some of the weeds and clear it out. Have any of you done this?  What are good breeds to control weeds? Any tips? 
I'd also love to train a cart goat, so I was thinking a big wether (sp?) and maybe a doe. what breeds work well for this? 

Thank you!

Awesomefowl


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 29, 2010)

Probably any full size goat would work for what you want. If you want milk, then you would want some type of dairy goat. You wouldn't even need a purebreed.


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 30, 2010)

I have mutt goats and they clear out areas very well.

You might think about whether you want to raise offspring. If not, just get wethers. Since you want a pack goat I'd pick something full sized because mini's are pretty small to carry much. 

Other than that, I'd just research the different breeds and see what strikes your fancy.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 30, 2010)

Goats are great cleaners and they love to work for you...cart goats are great!!

But remeber there are alot of things that will poison them. Milkweed is poisonous to goats. Goats cannot just eat everything.  

Although they act that way sometimes!!!  

Here is a list of ediable and poisonous plants listed.  That might help in your decision.   Good luck.  I would recomend a wether who
dos'nt have much to do...he maybe happy to work for you!!  


http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 30, 2010)

But there is a lot of milkweed. Maybe we can mow that first.
Well, I would like a purebred doe so I can have babies, and a wether for cart. (he will be a mutt) 
I really like Oberhaslis, Pygmies, Myotonic, La Mancha, any kind of miniature goats, and Golden Guernseys. (too rare)

Thank you!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 30, 2010)

I going to post this on BYC as well.


----------



## elevan (Dec 30, 2010)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> But there is a lot of milkweed. Maybe we can mow that first.
> Well, I would like a purebred doe so I can have babies, and a wether for cart. (he will be a mutt)
> I really like Oberhaslis, Pygmies, Myotonic, La Mancha, any kind of miniature goats, and Golden Guernseys. (too rare)
> 
> Thank you!


I would check the list and check with your local extension agent.  Milkweed is poisonous...but I think it is only at certain life stages that it poses a problem.  You wouldn't want to mow it and find out that the new growth is the most poisonous!

Pygmies are surprisingly picky eaters...at least mine are.  They do clean up the weeds but they only go for certain ones at certain life stages of the weed  

Good luck with your search!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 30, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> theawesomefowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! ( Thank you in German).  How expensive are goats? I'd like not to lose too much money on this endeavor, if possible.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

> How expensive are goats?


check on craigslist in your area - there should be a 'farm and garden' section so you can see whats normal for there. or search for and contact your local 4H goat club - they can probably help you out also. 

around here wethers are anywhere between free and $50.... with registered top of the line doelings going for upwards of $800! (or more!)

see if you can visit someone in your area that has goats. most goat folks are happy to help you out and show you around. 

you might even get very lucky and find someone who will let (or rent) their goats for you to use for clearing. 

good luck!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 30, 2010)

I shouldn't write so late at night. I really meant how expensive to keep. Sorry.


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 30, 2010)

Well things do add up. Some of it depends on how much natural forage you have for them. Do you have a way to fence off different sections of your land and have them clear out sections at a time? Will they spend their time in a pen with you bringing food to them? That would make a big difference in the cost of keeping them.

It costs less to have wethers especially because you are not breeding them. Many of our expenses have had to do with wanting to have kids. Stud fee, feed costs, vaccines and supplements, disbudding, castration, etc., all become necessary costs when you breed them.

If you just have wethers, you don't even need to buy grain and just hay/browse is enough for them. If you had lots and lots of browse for them you might not even need to buy hay except during winter. Goats do need some other supplies like minerals, wormers, and you need some tools, like untip-able water buckets, hoof trimmers, and collars and leads, buckets. We had a lot of that stuff so it wasn't so expensive. Also, fencing expenses can vary. We had an existing fenced area and mini goat barn so there was no investment for us there either. We find that now we want a big elaborate custom built goat barn! 

So costs really kind of depend on what you have and what you intend to do. Also, the price of hay varies a lot, we pay around 10-12 a bale for giant good quality bales around here. I've heard some folks on this forum say they pay 3.00 a bale for the same. So give us some more information and we can help you estimate better.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 31, 2010)

Goats are smart! We had a few milkweed in our pasture this last year and they everything BUT the milkweed. They aren't dumb. They also won't eat the lambsear in the pasture.....they have instincts on what to eat and what not to eat.


----------



## warthog (Dec 31, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Goats are smart! We had a few milkweed in our pasture this last year and they everything BUT the milkweed. They aren't dumb. They also won't eat the lambsear in the pasture.....they have instincts on what to eat and what not to eat.


I would agree regarding the milkweed.  My land is full ow milkweed, it would be impossible to remove it.

The goats do not eat it, I have seen them take the odd flower or leaf, but that is all.

But I think it might be worth pointing out that if there was nothing else out there for them to eat, I suppose a hungry goat would eat anything. JMO.

They certainly do seem to know what is good and bad.

Good luck


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want your herd to striclty clear land...
Make sure you don't feed them goat feed on days that they will be land clearing. Goats will eat 12 hrs a day in browse.
As for their engrained knowledge of what to eat and what not to eat, a lot of animals have this. Our flock of chickens LOVE ticks, ants, grubs, frogs and moths... but one afternoon we noticed them walking over by the ramp looking down and then walking away. We noticed a moth on the ground with bright orange wings. After none of the chickens even attempted to peck at it, we looked it up on google and discovered that it was a toxic Virgin Tiger Moth.


----------

